
Does anyone here have experience buying $1M+ in Facebook ads? - miken110
I am looking for large Facebook, twitter, pinterest, youtube, and adsense buyers.<p>Our company is working on a software that allows buyers to co-brand their national ad-campigns with local pages&#x2F;brands<p>It would help us immensley to speak to more people on the buy-side with experience.
======
skate22
Is it too soon to make a Russia joke?

------
Gustomaximus
Not $1m in FB alone but across the suite mentioned, absolutely. Happy to
answer some questions. My details in profile

You might want to line up some Sponsership peeps to talk to. Going 'co-
branded' may entering their realm of decision factors.

~~~
miken110
Thanks! I submitted the contact form on your website.

------
tixocloud
While I don't have experience with the actual buying, I am part of the
marketing strategy team for a financial services company that works with
agencies to help us buy the ads. Would be happy to help if you'd like to chat.

~~~
miken110
I appreciate it, can you shoot me an email at mike@americandlp.com to set
something up?

